# Visa4UK confirmed payment but...



## TeachingEnglish (Oct 26, 2013)

Hello expats, I've just discovered this forum and I'm hoping someone may be able to help me.

On Wednesday I submitted a tier 2 work visa application using visa4uk. I followed all of the instructions, waited for my confirmation email from worldpay and then tried to log in to print my application and biometric appointment confirmation.

However upon doing so, all I was met with was the prompt to pay again. I called worldbridge multiple times, they advised wait 24 hours or refund my application and try again. I waited 48 hours and waited for my credit card to confirm the payment on both ends rather than simply saying 'pending' on my statement.

When I tried to log in again yesterday, I was met with the same prompt to pay again. I called worldbridge yet again for advice, and all I was told is that I would not be able to attend my biometrics appointment on Monday without being able to print my receipt. They again advised me to request a refund for my application and start again, or wait for the technical help form to follow through with a response (though they couldn't advise how long that might take).

Desperate, as I have a job offer that wants me to start ASAP and I'd love to start with my class after half term rather than in the middle of some random week, I followed their advice and requested a refund.

I've now--
applied a second time
paid a second time
used internet explorer
saved the application at every stage of the process
and not logged in for 24 hours.

I still haven't logged in, I'm terrified to do so and see the same error prompting me to pay again.

I'm of the mind to not try to log in until Monday morning before my scheduled biometrics appointment, giving the charge more time to clear on their end. 

What happens if Monday comes and I can't access my (new) application or biometrics appointment receipt? Should I still attempt to attend the appointment?

I'm extremely emotionally frustrated and upset as I did everything I could to prepare my documents and have everything all set to immediately apply upon flying home and I'm losing time for unexplained errors.

Any help or similar stories would be so appreciate, the amount of worry and anxiety I have is just unbearable right now.


----------



## Chicago Visa (Oct 26, 2013)

I am experiencing the same problem. Just made my payment yesterday evening and received confirmation problem. However, I cant print my application as it directs me to make payment. Did it work in the second time?


----------



## TeachingEnglish (Oct 26, 2013)

I can't advise whether or not it has worked the second time I'm afraid  
I've been worried if I touch it again I'll screw it up. I don't know if maybe because it's a weekend I should wait longer since it wouldn't be a business day... I'm really just over thinking everything and worrying too much.

The first time I logged in after receiving the confirmation email which confirmed my payment transaction, just like it prompts you to do on the final screen. You know, where it says IMPORTANT: wait until you have your confirmation email blah blah blah.

As soon as I logged on it simply prompted me to pay again... didn't change for two and a half days. My family and I reasoned that maybe the charge had to clear on their end, but even after they took my first payment I still couldn't log on. I have spent a lot of money calling worldbridge as their email responses never seem to actually answer my questions, but they can't help all that much as they're only 'advice'.

Then of course there is the concern about whether or not my refund request will be honoured, having paid again now it would be a lot of money to lose. I'm really at a loss all around.


----------



## Chicago Visa (Oct 26, 2013)

The same here. I am extremely worried as I urgently need the visa. Have you also tried technical help form? I did it yesterday evening but not received any response yet. I would advise you to check if you got it at your second shot. There might be good news.


----------



## TeachingEnglish (Oct 26, 2013)

Best of luck to you, on the one hand I'd say misery loves company on the other I'm sorry you're suffering the same problem. I also urgently need mine, it's extremely infuriating. 

I did try the technical help online form, I sent one Wednesday night and one Thursday night, no response. One I listed as a um... technical issue, the second one I filled out for biometrics. I felt I couldn't wait any longer to hear back from them when Friday rolled around because I really need to get this thing moving.

I will log in, I'm just waiting a bit longer... incase it is an issue triggered by logging in to soon. While browsing this forum, I found a thread titled "visa4uk problem. Please HELP! - Page 2" (can't post links on this account yet) and Sorta Fairytale's response was the only encouraging thing I've found. She seems to say she had no issue after waiting 24 hours.


----------



## Chicago Visa (Oct 26, 2013)

Mine just worked now! I don't if that has something to do with what I have just tried but just wanted let you know about it. I tried to log in again and "make payment" link appeared. I followed the link and went into payment page. And then I clicked cancel. As soon as I clicked cancel I received "completed application" email. I can now access my application and print it. You might want to try this. Best of luck to you. And please let me know if you have any questions regarding my process.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

There seems to be a bug in the payment processing mechanism of UKBA site. They may be aware of it and fixing it now, but it's worth dropping a line to technical helpline under 'Contact us'.


----------



## TeachingEnglish (Oct 26, 2013)

Thank you Chicago... I might try and log in tomorrow, I haven't quite decided, my nerves are pretty high on the whole subject. It has officially been ... 26 hours since I paid yesterday.

Do you only receive a completed application email when you're able to log back in? Because I didn't receive that, only a payment received confirmation email.


Thank you Joppa, I did contact the technical helpline on Wednesday and a second time on Thursday but as I hadn't heard back from them, I followed worldbridge's advice and requested a refund so I could apply again.

I'm just very nervous what happens to my biometrics appointment and consequently application if this error continues to plague me


----------



## Chicago Visa (Oct 26, 2013)

You receive completed application email when you sign in again and follow the instructions. Best of luck.


----------



## TeachingEnglish (Oct 26, 2013)

Sorry Chicago, was looking for some way to private message you but not sure I can...

Would you mind telling me, when you were able to log back on you say you got a confirmation email... I haven't been able to view this or the biometrics receipt which they specify you must bring to your appointment, could you tell me whether or not you needed to confirm your appointment again upon logging in, or if you just needed to print off a receipt?

Thank you!
Still haven't tried to log back in, wanting to give it time... also don't have a printer as I'm currently on my phone and don't want to get stuck not being able to print something important!


----------



## TeachingEnglish (Oct 26, 2013)

I thought I would update as my problem has been somewhat resolved- 

I waited over 24 hours and I also waited for my payment to clear before logging in. I had no problems the second time. So my application is printed, my appointment reference is printed, and I'm going to my appointment in a few hours!

However I still haven't received confirmation of my refund request, and I've got a bad feeling that I might end up out of luck with that.


----------



## franfran (Nov 1, 2013)

hi chicago, I did what you did and it works for me as well ! Yaaayyy !!


----------



## AnotherVisaApplicant (Nov 4, 2013)

*The 'Cancel' works!*

Created an account on this forum just to let everyone know that Chicago's solution for cancelling the payment works.

I cannot believe the UK Border Agency's website is so buggy! I was going out of mind on what to do.Money gone and deplorable customer care! Not just that, but you hve to pay for customer care. That is insane.

Anyway thank you for this post!


----------



## bmw123 (May 19, 2014)

I just registered on this website today and really hoping that someone can help me. I completed and sent my application for spouse visa - Wife Settement online last week. However after making the payment I relaised that there was an error in part 3 of the application and I then had to cancel and apply for a refund. At the same time, I submitted a new application and went for the Biometric in Lahore and submitted my document under a new application reference. I would be very grateful if some once can clarify whether it will be an issue of me submitting my biometric information, although it was submitted under a new application number and nothing was submitted against the old application refrence, the one I applied a refund for. Do you see any problem and will i be able to get my refund?

Thanks very much


----------

